# Replacement Light Socket



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

i have broken terminal in one of the light sockets fo my 10 gallon tank. The socket base doesnt appear to be any of the light socket hat is readily seen, say, in home depot. Any idea where I could buy the replacement from?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

home depot, or rona


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing it up close but could be like an appliance bulb base which is an E26. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you ever in Surrey?
I have a few used E26 sockets. I'm sure I could retrofit one into your hood
pm me


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Double post


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Lighting-Double-Socket-Switch/dp/B002LZMFZ0
His is what the socket looks like. Shipping kills it for me if I am o buy from Amazon and I am just hoping to source it locally.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> All-Glass Lighting Parts Double Socket w/ Switch - - Amazon.com
> His is what the socket looks like. Shipping kills it for me if I am o buy from Amazon and I am just hoping to source it locally.


Did you see Dietmar's offer?


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it is an opportunity to turn it into LED light you can buy from Rona or Home Depot. It will be a better system for sure.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Did you see Dietmar's offer?


Missed it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Dietmar said:


> Are you ever in Surrey?
> I have a few used E26 sockets. I'm sure I could retrofit one into your hood
> pm me


Where abouts in Surrey are you?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

about 144st and 80th Ave


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Will contact you Dietmar when I will be heading somewhere near your place.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

sounds good


----------

